# Cher looks ageless and GREAT.



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes, she is still a beauty!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 15, 2021)

Ageless? I'd call it miraculous. 
Her breasts are higher on her chest at 73 than they were at 29.


----------



## Devi (Apr 15, 2021)

She's had "work" done. I saw a video of her talking -- it was very clear that she'd had plastic surgery.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2021)

LOL - "Work done."
I'll never forget a line from "Lethal Weapon."  At the 40 second mark:  _"More plastic than Cher."_


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2021)

She is still a very attractive woman, but she makes no secret of the fact that she has had 'help' to stay that way.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 15, 2021)

It is a requirement of her profession. She reminds me of Marlene Dietrich in that regard.
I remember when Dietrich was acclaimed as "the most glamourous grandmother in the world" and I looked at her, and at my much less glamourous mother, and decided that my children had the better deal. For one thing, they could go up and hug my mum at any time and it never mattered if they slobbered on her clothes.

I decided then to be like my mum when I became a grandmother.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 16, 2021)

I wonder what she'd look like if she'd aged naturally like Brigitte Bardot?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

Everybody is a critic.


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> She is still a very attractive woman, but she makes no secret of the fact that she has had 'help' to stay that way.


Exactly. 


win231 said:


> LOL - "Work done."
> I'll never forget a line from "Lethal Weapon."  At the 40 second mark:  _"More plastic than Cher."_


Any chance to put a woman down, you’ll take it


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Tish said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous


I thought so too.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I wonder what she'd look like if she'd aged naturally like Brigitte Bardot?


Bardot wears those life scars beautifully. 
Here is someone who turns seventy-five on May first. Wearing well too.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Bardot wears those life scars beautifully.
> Here is someone who turns seventy-five on May first. Wearing well too.
> View attachment 160003


Ah yes. Was never a fan of Ab Fab but love her travel programmes


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Any chance to put a woman down, you’ll take it


I didn't.  Mel Gibson & the screenwriter did.  Please think.
And I don't put women down.  I put _everybody _down.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> I didn't.  Mel Gibson & the screenwriter did.  Please think.


Hey!  Not taking sides here, but when you THINK about it, no one forced YOU to quote it!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

Cher at 74...







 Can any of us still expect to be able to do this in their mid 70's...?I laugh at the thought of my granny doing this when she was in her 70's...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

Devi said:


> She's had "work" done. I saw a video of her talking -- it was very clear that she'd had plastic surgery.


Oh yes she's had loads done..I don't think she's ever hidden it.. 

I remember someone here saying they met Debbie Reynolds.. she was a beauty right up until she died..we all thought, but she'd had so much work done according to a member here, her face close up was all little squares..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

My husband says Cher, looked best in the 60's and 70's, I agree.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Hey!  Not taking sides here, but when you THINK about it, no one forced YOU to quote it!





win231 said:


> I didn't.  Mel Gibson & the screenwriter did.  Please think.
> And I don't put women down.  I put _everybody _down.


I did think. I thought “here’s a positive thread about Cher and how great she looks; even if she had some help.’


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2021)

Cher and her 94-year-old mother.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

They BOTH look gorgeous.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2021)

They re-released this 1980 Georgia Holt song as a duet in 2013.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I wonder what she'd look like if she'd aged naturally like Brigitte Bardot?


Bardot spent too much time sunning. Fact.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Bardot wears those life scars beautifully.
> Here is someone who turns seventy-five on May first. Wearing well too.
> View attachment 160003


She was hilarious in her comedy series and still a stunning beauty. She was very accomplished outside of acting as well.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

Born in 1940, and not a silver hair to be seen. Still got the look though.


Look who turns 88 on May 23rd. I must find out where they get their youth pills.


Here we see Ringo (80) with his son, Jason, (56) obviously Jason has the hirsute genes of his mother. His father hasn't got a single silver thread.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

i'm ok with being me. i wouldn't want to be celebrated just because i was nice to look at.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2021)

@horseless carriage 
have you not heard of hair dye?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

my mom used to dye her hair and i don't care for it so i ended up looking older. i didn't care. i'm going natural. i'm ok with that too.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> my mom used to dye her hair and i don't care for it so i ended up looking older. i didn't care. i'm going natural. i'm ok with that too.


I think I'll go back to dying my hair, just a little.  I'm tired of natural, it's not doing me any favors.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2021)

​​Cher's mother Georgia, shows youthful looks run in the family.  But it seems Cher's ever-youthful good looks may owe as much to her genes as they do to the surgeon's knife ~ according to the critics.​


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @horseless carriage
> have you not heard of hair dye?


Hahaha. My thoughts exactly. Vanity isn’t gender specific.  Lol . Cute though.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @horseless carriage
> have you not heard of hair dye?


Hair dye? Honestly? And there was me believing in the tooth fairy.
Actually, a very good friend of my wife went grey in her late thirties, she cleverly dyed her hair silver grey, it suited her, now at the age of 71, she is still using that silver dye but you would be hard pressed to guess so.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Hair dye? Honestly? And there was me believing in the tooth fairy.


You’re cute though!  Lol


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You’re cute though!  Lol


And you are gracious, what a great forum this is.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I think I'll go back to dying my hair, just a little.  I'm tired of natural, it's not doing me any favors.


i'm sure you're lovely the way you are.


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> They BOTH look gorgeous.


One reason:  It's not a recent photo.
Oooooooo, another put down.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> One reason:  It's not a recent photo.
> Oooooooo, another put down.


A gorgeous photo doesn’t have to be recent.
An ‘attempted’ put down but you can’t help yourself.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> And you are gracious, what a great forum this is.


Awwww.... sweet.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

Cher has undergone plastic surgery. Although some celebs remain tight-lipped regarding any cosmetic operations, the _Moonstruck_ actress has been open and honest about going under the knife. In fact, the star often spoke about getting some work done in the past, including the time she got a boob job. Unfortunately, Cher revealed she wasn’t too thrilled with the operation.
“I’ve had my breasts done. But my breast operations were a nightmare,” she said. “They were really botched in every way. If anything, they were worse after than before. Despite her negative experience, the Academy Award winner still went on to get more procedures done — including a nose job, a facelift and dental surgery.
Whether or not others agreed with her choice to undergo the surgeries, Cher defended her decision. “It makes me happy,” she shared. “You know, if I want to put my tits on my back, they’re mine.”
https://www.closerweekly.com/posts/cher-plastic-surgery-133175/

My guess is that if you told Cher that her appearance is no more than a mirage, it would wipe the smile off the back of her neck.


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> A gorgeous photo doesn’t have to be recent.
> An ‘attempted’ put down but you can’t help yourself.


I'm sure you know that photo is from a different era.
Just look how young I looked 68 years ago:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm sure you know that photo is from a different era.
> Just look how young I looked 68 years ago:


But we aren’t discussing baby photos. We are discussing how good Cher has looked over the years. At least ,..... most of us were.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> But we aren’t discussing baby photos. We are discussing how good Cher has looked over the years. At least ,..... most of us were.


@Keesha , did you get all moved in?!?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Keesha , did you get all moved in?!?


Not yet?


----------



## Dana (Apr 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Cher has undergone plastic surgery. Although some celebs remain tight-lipped regarding any cosmetic operations, the _Moonstruck_ actress has been open and honest about going under the knife. In fact, the star often spoke about getting some work done in the past, including the time she got a boob job. Unfortunately, Cher revealed she wasn’t too thrilled with the operation.
> “I’ve had my breasts done. But my breast operations were a nightmare,” she said. “They were really botched in every way. If anything, they were worse after than before. Despite her negative experience, the Academy Award winner still went on to get more procedures done — including a nose job, a facelift and dental surgery.
> Whether or not others agreed with her choice to undergo the surgeries, Cher defended her decision. “It makes me happy,” she shared. “You know, if I want to put my tits on my back, they’re mine.”
> https://www.closerweekly.com/posts/cher-plastic-surgery-133175/
> ...



_How interesting you keep up with the gossip rags... may I point out those who discredit Cher, a lovely personality and a fit woman are no oil painting themselves.

Blessed are those who can laugh at themselves;
they will have no end of fun._


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Not yet?


Oh, I thought you were moving out.  

<------- senile


----------



## jerry old (Apr 16, 2021)

Matthew Dillion  (James Arness) face looked like a washboard in the westerns he made in his 70's-wow, look at them wrinkles Maw...
'Botox ain't manly Chester'


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Matthew Dillion  (James Arness) face looked like a washboard in the westerns he made in his 70's-wow, look at them wrinkles Maw...
> 'Botox ain't manly Chester'


Men are allowed to wrinkle & gray; it's called_ "Character."_
In women, it's called _"Old." _
I've never understood that.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 17, 2021)

Dana said:


> _How interesting you keep up with the gossip rags... _


At my age Dana, I consider it a result just keeping up with my feet.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Aunt Bea said:
> 
> 
> > Cher and her 94-year-old mother.
> ...


----------

